# Z Series Sizing



## Pommierogue (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,

UK customer here interested in buying a Felt Z4, however I am unsure which size to go for?? Can anyone offer any help, my measurements can be found below.

Height: 178cm
Inseam: 86.5cm
Ape: +2cm

Thanks


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

Pommierogue said:


> Hi,
> 
> UK customer here interested in buying a Felt Z4, however I am unsure which size to go for?? Can anyone offer any help, my measurements can be found below.
> 
> ...


We are metric challenged here in the US so I'll translate:

Height: 70" (5'10")
Inseam: 34"

I'm about your same dimensions and I ride a 56cm Z4. You could theoretically ride a 54cm but a 58cm would most definitely be too big IMO.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm a shade under 71" w/ 32" inseam, long arms, and my 56cm Z4 fits great. I wouldn't want to go any smaller. With my inseam, I have a few inches of seatpost out in order to allow proper leg extension.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

The competitive cyclist website has a decent fit guide, which probably is more technical than just stating height and inseam
Bike Fit Calculator | Find Your Bike Size | Competitive Cyclist

I would also point out that the jump from frame size 56 to 58 also includes changes in handlebar width, crank arm length, and wheelbase. 
In many cases you need to assess what you are on now, (based on parameters above and proposed frame size parameters) and how much you either like it, or want to go another way (it's too cramped or too stretched out). Take good measurements of your current ride, and compare to the new frame sizes. 
If you are looking to ride low and aggressive, you'll want to go smaller. If you want to ride higher with a laid back and less twitchy steering, you'll go bigger.


----------



## Suney (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm 185cm with a 34" inseam (I think?)
I found the 56cm too small and the 58cm perfect

I think the 56cm would be more suitable for you.

Its best that sit on one in store to see which fits best


----------

